# IVF & Crohn's/colitis...part 3



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home everyone  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

me to wishing everyone loads of luck for anything that may be coming up etc...

I'm crippled at the moment with endo pains...eeeegh!!  hopefully the apiration of my cysts next tuesday will ease the pain a bitty....touch wood!!

xxxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Morning all,

ritzi, don't blame you one bit for being fed up.  My heart so goes out to you.  Can imagine you're anxious for your appointment so can sort our your surgery and get yourself better!  I do hope work isn't giving you too hard a time and understands that health comes first.  That's awful too with how you have to cause an episode so they can look at you.  Will there be a specific dr there who knows your situation?  Or is that the purpose of the letter.  I really hope things get beter for you real soon.  As for us, our follow up is Aug 14th so 3 weeks yesterday.  Am really anxious for it, but not feeling too positive at the moment.

EJ, how are you doing?  I've been thinking of you.

gemmy, hope you feel better.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi Ladies

I'm off to hospital tomorrow to have my cysts aspirated and to say that i'm terrified is an understatement....
They are doing it with the needle up my lady bits through ultrasound!!  
If one more person says 'its done all the time, stop worrying' i think i will slap them... I know this sounds extreme but i had a 'routine' op to have my bowel removed 2 years ago and it left me 48 hours from death...
I practically begged the lady at the clinic to give me a GA for the procedure but she said i will only need sedation... what if something happens??

My stump has been giving me loads of problems this last while, its been really sore, like a mega build up of pressure...

How is everyone else?

Gemz xxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

gemmy, hope all goes ok today.  Don't blame you for wanting GA.  We always need to be extra cautious.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi girls,

It was a negative for me, which I had expected and have already put behind me!  I work very closely with pregnant ladies so if I couldn't put it behind me I would have also had to resign!  I'm getting a tattoo done in the next few weeks (hopefully) as a permanent reminder of our embryos!

Gemz - hope it went ok?  Sounds like they are aspirating your cysts the same way as they collect eggs for IVF.  I was sh*tting myself about only being allowed a sedation but it was HONESTLY great, don't remember anything despite the consultant anaesthetist saying he was talking to me thoughout and I was answering him and making sense - WTF!!?

Ritz - I hope work aren't giving you too much grief, do they think you want to be on light duties?  Think it's difficult for them to put themselves in your shoes though and you always get the *****y ones who think 'is she still on light duties?  she looks fine to me' even though they have no clue!  Best of luck for your barium meal, do you have to drink it or will the put an NG down?

Ready - your consultant appt is getting nearer, August is almost here, not long now!

Neptune - hope all is well with you?

Jayb- how are things with you?

Luv n hugs to all...xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ, am so sorry hun.  Must be so hard for you too working with pregnant woman.  Don't give up.  Someday that'll be you too.  Sending you hugs.


----------



## tinastar (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi

I have just been introduced to this board so thought I'd send a quick post.  Is there anyone on here pregnant with an ileostomy and I have a mucus fistula (part of rectum).  It makes my body sound in such a mess I hope everything is ok in the gynae side!

I still find it hard to write pregnant - it doesn't feel real.  Waiting for the 1st scan at the moment on August 7th.

I had mild OHSS before EC which has definately got much more uncomfortable, I am taking this as reassurance that the embryo(s) must be still growing.

Tina x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hello Tina,
Just wanted to welcome you to the thread and congratulate you!  Great news!  I had colitis and now have a JPouch so not quite the same situation but have had a son born via ivf and he and I were healthy (just had minor issues at the delivery).  Wishing you a great pregnancy.  Hope you're doing ok with EC.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready - thanks for your hugs.  

Tina - glad you joined us.  I have crohns with a permanent ileostomy and a retained rectum which seems to do its own thing and has been giving me problems lately but nobody is sure why!  Hugge congratulations on your pregnancy, i am SO pleased for you hunny.  I'm sure more of the girls will be along later to introduce themselves.

Luv n hugs to everyone else...xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

EJ - big hugs hun   sorry it didn't work   let us know what tattoo you get  

tina - welcome and congrats   i have been in your situation with ileostomy and mucous fistula but sadly lost the babe (nothing to do with that though so please dont worry). you will find that your surgeon and gynae will all fuss around a lot - and scan you lots but that can only be a good thing!   my friend with the same thing delivered a healthy baby girl by c-section with no probs at all  

just so you are up to speed tina - i have permanent ileostomy after Ulcerative colitis aged 22. 8 years on i have had a major surgery every year and lots of minors in between. i'm trying to heal an open wound on my perineum which was done last december - and waiting for plastic surgery to rebuild the area   sadly our TTC journey is over and we are adopting - but i still hang out on this IVF thread   (the only people who truly understand where i am are these girls  ) oh and i'm a nurse  

girls- thanks for the sympathy vote - if only everyone could understand these horrid diseases.......my work think i should now be 'well' as i've almost had 12 weeks rehab policy (the max) but obviously i still have an open wound on my a$$ so not sure what they expect me to do about it! seeing occ health this week and they will have to sign me as fit for work OR recommend i'm redeployed elsewhere   
my barium is on the 15th aug - i normally just drink the stupid stuff !!!  

ready - i just have to turn up at A&E with the letter and hope they get the x-ray done asap......but to be honest since i stopped eating after about lunchtime i have been fine   had a light chinese supper for the first time yesterday (normally a huge trigger) and nothing!  so gawd knows what is going on!   hoping i am better now  
chin up for your appointment hun   

gemz - hoping all went well hun  

love to everyone else - tired now so off to bed  

Ritz


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,

So sorry it didn't work for you this time EJ, you are so brave.
I finish work on Fri. for 1 year! Still hard to believe as I have worked full time for so many years. Had my last growth scan yesterday and baby weighed 6lb. 9oz so she is quite big. I feel so lucky. 
Welcome to Tina. x


----------



## tinastar (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi to all

Thanks for all your welcomes it is so nice to meet people who understand not just the infertility bit but the colitis/chrons/ ileostomy stuff - trying to explain to people about the rectum fistula thing (no-one quite gets it do they?) I suppose it does sound pretty gruesome!

I too used to be a nurse had to give up about 5 years ago just couldn't cope with the demands with my colitis.

My rectum/fistula too causes me problems all the time.  Sometimes worse than others, bleeding and mucus, does everyone else get this with theirs?  You just get used to it after a while don't you?

Hi to you all 'ready4family' - what is your name?

Tina x


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

It's been so long since I was here last.

Hello & welcome to FF Tina.

Wishing luck to anyone who has any significant dates coming up.

We are going through tx for the 3rd time now and I'm finding it very difficult at the moment to be honest.
Follies are growing but very slowly and not many on the right but quite a few on the left & guess what it's sod's law that they can never get to this side  due to my Crohn's, oh well enough from me.  

Will keep you all posted on my progress though.

Take care all

wannabemum08. xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

EJ, hope you're doing ok.

ritzi, that must be so frustrating for you with work thinking that you aught to be better by now.  I'm sure you think (or wish) the same thing!  Hope they're treating you fairly.  That would be good if those awful episodes are a thing of the past now.  You've just been through so much.  Any more word on your surgery?

neptune, how many months along are you now?  Sounds very close if your baby is just under 7 lbs.  Wishing you all the best.  Report back here with the good news when you can.  

Tina, so sorry that you had to give up your job because of the colitis.  Would you ever go back?  

wannabeamum, sending you growing vibes for your follies.  Last ivf, we had issues too with the dr's not being able to get to my left follicle.  I'm convinved it's my JPouch in the way.  Good luck.  Any date for EC?

I've got 1 week left for our follow up appointment.  Just pray we can move ahead with ivf.  Have had an awful couple of weeks though.  Thought I had the flu with my asthma acting up (worse than it's even been) but went to the dr yesterday and turns out I have either bronchitis or pneunonia.  Am on antibiotics so hopefully it'll clear up soon.

Hope everyone is doign well.


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all keeping well.

ready - Thank you for sending my follies growing vibes.  

We had scan number 5 today and I was scanned by a lady Dr and she was brilliant unlike the male Dr that scanned me on Wednesday, he was the one that scanned me when we went for our very first cycle and he basicaly told me that they would never be able to collect form either of my ovary's and really that he thought that it would never work, when I left the hospital that day It was all I could do to get home in one piece and my boyfriend was so annoyed with him and we vowed never to let him scan me again, but unfortunately we let him and he really hurt me and he knows about my crohn's and he was pusing down so hard on my poor tummy that it brought tears to my eye's but the   carried on and he never got the results the lady DR did today.  When we see the lady DR my boyfriend told her what happened & how he was not going to let the male DR scan me and she said well he's a man and doesn't understand how a woman feel's - she was amazing.

Got the phone call this afternoon to say that I will be having EC on Monday, I just hope &   that they will be able to get to the left ovary as well as the right as it is the left one that they have never been able to get to because of the bowel being in the way, things may be a little bit different this time as I am on Immunosuppresent's and the bowel may not be so active?

When is your follow up appointment? I really hope that you can get started with the IVF tx.

You poor thing either bronchitis or pneumonia, how awful, hope the antibiotics sort it out.

Get well really soon

Take care everyone

Caroline xx

PS will keep you all up to date after EC.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Caroline, what an awful experience with that male dr.  Sounds like the guy has no bedside manner and was not gentle with his examination.  I've always found the scans painful and since they say that they don't hurt, I wonder if it does hurt me because of colitis surgery.  We are different inside aren't we?  Glad to hear that you got the female dr.  Wishing you lots of luck today and hope that they can get all eggs.  Keep us posted.  AS for me, my follow up is on Thursday.  I ended up having pneumonia and am on antiobitics to help.  Good luck!


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Caroline - thanks for your PM hunny!  Been thinking about you having your EC today - how did it go?  I've had my fingers crossed for you.  

Ready - poor you having pneumonia, hope you are feeling a little better?  Let us know how your follow up appt goes, wont you?  

I haven't been very well again, the GP thinks i may have behcets disease (scarily similar symptoms to my Crohns disease) so no doubt that will be a barrage of tests and procedures!  And my usual gynae has retired so looks as though the new gynae will have to decide whether or not I have behcets.....nothing is ever simple!

Love n hugs to you all...xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Girls,

I'm sorry that I was unable to get on here yesterday only as a precaution I was admitted to the hospital so they could observe me.

Had EC @ 8:30, we was first so no waiting around which helped.
Walked into theatre and Mr Lavery was there waiting for me, I started to get really emotional and begged & pleaded with him to try & collect from the Left ovary, he said he would try everything he could.

When I came round after the anasthetic my lovely other half was there and he looked like he'd been crying, I was still drowsy but I heard the words that they collected 6 eggs and that they collected from the Left ovary too, I asked him to repeat what he had said, so he said it again.  I have faith in that gym ball.   
Once I came round they told me that they was waiting on a bed for me, they eventualy found one @ 2:30 but the waiting did'nt matter to me as I was so happy with the result.  When I got to the ward they took my ob's every couple of hours and kept on asking me if I had any symptoms, I said I was fine but had twingy pains in my tummy. 

Mr Lavery called to see me this morning @ 8:00 and said he was very happy with my EC but said that it was very difficult and that I would'nt beleive how many people were pushing down on my tummy, I tried to imagine it but it made me feel queezy.  I asked Mr Lavery if he knew about the fertilization and he suggested that once I'm discharged I should go to the IVF Unit and ask to speak to an Embryologist, I did and he was so helpful.  We have 4 eggs that are fertilized, the other 2 had problem's, 1 was an empty egg and the other they call a PN.  I'm so excited and thankful for what we have and just hope &    they continue dividing.  

ET is planned for tomorrow.       

EJ - You poor thing, how much more can we take, if it's not one thing it's another.  I have got an abcess which is trying to steal my happiness, but I'm not going to allow it to - it is really sore though.

Hi ready - Hope your feeling a bit better now.  Don't know if you would be interested but when I've been ill with one thing or another and finding it hard to get back to normal, I take Brand's Essence of Chicken, it is a real pick me up.  I usualy pop down to China Town in London to buy it but I'm sure if you was to ask your local Pharmacist they might be able to order it for you.  Actualy this goes for all of my fellow Crohn's/Colitis sufferers (maybe worth a try) I'm sure if you googled it you could find out more, it is natural so no nasty side effects and is nice tasting and a tonic. 

Hello to everyone that I forgot to mention. 

Gonna go & have a rest now & will keep you informed of my ET tomorrow, hope my embies keep on dividing.


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi all,

EJ, I'm so sorry to hear that you're not well.  G-d, life is so unfair.  Haven't you suffered enough?  I haven't heard of behcets disease.  Is it causing you stomach issues?  Good luck with your appointment with the new gynae.  Hope you get answers and feel well real soon.  Thanks for your words.  I'm slowly getting better.

wannabemum, oh my gosh, so sorry to hear that you were admitted to the hospital after EC.  I read your post but missed the reason why?  Was it because they were pushing to hard on your stomach they wanted to make sure you didn't have any side affects?  Glad you're home now and alright.  Are you very sore?  And great news on the eggs (yah, left side pulled through after all!) and wonderful that you have 4 ready for transfer.  Thanks so much for the advice about what to take to feel better.  Only thing is I don't eat meat so guess that wouldn't work.  All the best for your transfer.  I'll be thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes.

ritzi, how are you doing?

I'm slowly but surely starting to feel better.  Still coughing tons but at least I have quiet moments too (my coworkers are happier).  It was my family dr that diagnosed me with the pneumonia so yesterday I went to my respirologist (who I booked before going to my family dr, but couldn't wait the full week).  He said that my breathing pipes are super inflammed and gave me prednisone to take to help bring the inflammation down.  Reminds me of the good old colitis days.

Can't believe our follow up is tomorrow.  We're been waiting since Nov for the green light to go ahead with ivf.  So just hope and pray that tomorrow is good news.  If not, he'll have to send me to a specialized surgeon to see if he will even do laparascopic surgery for the endo on me.  It's a big risk with the JPouch which is why my fertility dr won't do it and why this dr may not either.  So am quite nervous for our results.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready - how did you get on?

Luv n hugs to everyone else...xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi EJ.  Thanks for checking up on me.  Our appointment wasn't good news.  Unfortunatley the test results showed very little improvement from last time.  THus we have 3 options.  First is to send me to a specialized surgeon to see if he'll do lapascopic surgery on me with my JPouch to treat suspected endometriosios.  Our fertility Dr, dh and I are not thrilled with this option as we all know the risks...and dr thinks there is only a 30-40% chance that this surgeon would agree to do the surgery based on my history.  (Our fertility dr is familiar with my sitituation as his own father has a pouch).  SEcond option is to put me back into menopause but for 5 months instead of 3.  Not thrilled with that option as it didn't do much last time..and I don't want to wait any longer.  Last option is to just try ivf again, but he'll do an endometrial biopsy first in hopes that the tissue will regenrate itself.

We decided to go ahead with ivf.  I'm happy to finally be moving forward (have been waiting since Nov) but am also upset that there's still lots of inflammation which will make implantation that much more difficult.  It just seems like inflammation is my middle name...colitis, joint inflammation problems, asthma and nasal passage problems and now this.  Thought once the colitis (i.e. colon) was removed all my issues would be gone, but it just keeps coming back in one form or another.

Anyways, the plan now is if I don't get AF by Sept 1st (ticker countdown), then I am to take provera to bring on on.  Then we'll start the ivf process once AF comes.

How is everyone here?


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Sorry to hear about the possible Behcets EJ - have they diagnosed you yet? Thanks for asking after me. My due date is 26th August. 
Ready, hope you are feeling better. Pleased to hear you are going for IVF again. I had to take the Provera to bring on AF. 
How did ET go Wannabeamum?
I have had a few more problems. The different consultants I see have different views about induction. Some think older women should be induced before 40 weeks and my particular one believes in natural childbirth. Because I am older and have had problems I don't know what to do. I did have another scan yesterday and everything was fine, together with everything else. I am booked in for induction next Tues. (my due date) if nothing has happened, but I don't know if I can cope with the worry 'till then. I would have loved a natural water birth but obviously the baby's safety comes first, so I just don't know what to do. Typically my consultant is away but I know he would have left me 'till due date if everything was OK as he had booked me an appt. that day. I am trying nearly everthing to get me started but on examination I'm not "favourable" yet so can't have a sweep. x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Wow neptune.  You're really close.  So sorry to hear that you're stressed with whether to be induced or not.  Guess you just have to trust your doctors and know that they're doing what's best for you..and if your little one is ready to make an appearance sooner, then he/she will.  I wish you all the best.  You've had a hard year...and now good things are to come.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

sorry been awol of late - life gets in the way sometimes  

neptune - sending you all the best for your delivery, hoping all goes well  

my CT scan was normal   as was my barium meal   so the only diagnosis so far is that i have intermittant bowel obstruction    the general consensus is that i have to manage best i can with morphine and an A & E admission when the pain occurs. seeing my old gastro consultant in a week or so and hoping he may have some better ideas  

my wound is still open and i'm seeing the plastic surgeons on wednesday so we will see what happens  

some of you may remember me saying my old stoma nurse (now bestest buddy) has cancer - she has now gone into a hospice which of course means that my focus is elsewhere than FF    

though i am absent i am thinking of you all  

Ritz


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ritzi, I'm sorry to hear about your best buddy - she needs all your time so don't feel guilty for being scarce round these parts, both you and your friend are in all our thoughts.  Sorry also to hear about the intermittent bowel obstruction - seems they only told you what you already knew, great!  Hopefully your gastro may have some ideas for you?  Keep us posted.

Neptune - where does the time go to?  The months really have flown by, wishing you the best of luck and pop on when you get time to let us know how the birth went!

Just a flying visit from me, still busy organising everything for wedding even though its over 12mths away!!

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Girls

I had my check up appointment at the fertility clinic on Monday and i got the news i dreaded... 
The fertility doctor did a transvaginal scan becasue i was said i was in pain again... and low and behold the cysts are back...as big as they were - only take just over 3 weeks to reappear after the aspiration...
This wasn't good news.. He's not going to bother with checking my tubes now!!
Having IVF will put my life in danger due to the drugs required to stilulate the ovaries..  
And because of my 'situation' of not being able to have surgery due to it also endangering my life it looks like i have to put up with the endo until its serious enough to operate on 

He said my only other option which theres very small chance of even working is egg donation which i didn't really want to do...

My head is all over the place at the moment, why i've come into work today i don't know.... 
I've been dealt one ****ty deck of cards!! Its one thing after another with me... (crohns, arthritis, perm stoma, endomitriosis) i'm sure i' must've done something terrible in a past life to live the life i am now 

Sorry this doesn;t make sense...

xxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

gemmy

sending huge hugs hun  

life can be completely [email protected] sometimes - for no reason. don't think you've done anything wrong  

i think all of us on here has been dealt a harsh blow with poo issues, stomas, IF etc but not because we've done anything wrong - just because that is the way life goes   its horrible and it sucks  

after our own IVF failures (9) and lost babies (3) we were told i would never go to full term and my life was at risk if we continued    we decided on a different path and are delighted to be adopting now  

take the time you need, talk to us all here - but there are always options darling

        

ritz


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Ritz

thanx hunni xx

I'm feelin a bit better today (apart from a cold i've picked up..grrr)....  I'm gonna try and think positive and me and DH will think long and hard about ED...he doesn't want to go down the adption route...but thats what his thoughts were before we were told we could'nt have a baby through IVF..  

totally changing the subject a wee bit....  i saw my gastro on Tuesday morning...fro my 6 monthly check up and mentioned i had bottom pains (like a build up of pressure)... i occasionally have mu-puu but not alot...  He's not sure if its my crohns or if its Endo related so prescribed me supositatries (eeeeew)...has anyone had them for bottom pains

xxx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Gemz, I know how you feel, i also want to consider some kind of surgery but trying to find a 'man' to do it for me seems to be the biggest problem.  When you have as many health probs as us they don't want to risk doing anymore surgery on you and avoid you like the plague!  It's so unfair, we are trying to see if an endometriosis expert in Arrowe park Hosp will help me, he has one of the best names in the country for endometriosis surgery on complex patients so i guess i'll have to wait and see!

Endo is awful i get rectal pain which they think is related, but i've refused to have anything for it up to now as i knew someone would suggest suppositories!  I normally sit/lie bum down on my hot water bottle (slightly risky but does help!!!) and pop some painkillers.  I've also had rectal bleeding whihc again is endo related so don't be surprised if you experience that aswell.

Give me a shout if I can help at all, not claiming to be an expert but sometimes it helps to talk to someone who is 'there' at the moment.

I have a hydrosalpinx (toxic fluid in fallopian tube) which if they cannot operate on will hamper our future IVF attempts making it not very worthwhile.  Seems we are all in a very similar boat and I find it helps to chat here as we can all relate to each other in more than ways than infertility!

I would talk to your man about adoption or maybe even surrogacy?  An attempt at surrogacy has a £10,000 price tag very roughly which is a lot of money but we are considering it as it is approx the same as 2 IVF cycles.  I think we will possibly end up adopting and i know Ritzi on here is very helpful with adoption as she is there at the moment and will help you in any way she can.

Sending hugs to Gemz and Ritzi...xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls havent been on for a while.  EJ i had the same problem - bilateral hydrosalpinx and on my second cycle when it came to nearly egg collection they said your hydros are quite bad, you can either abadone the cycle or go ahead with it anyway and have reduced chances and i went ahead it with it and i'm now a mummy.  It might not be that bad.

i think they always tell you the worst that can happen, but they arent always right.

love to all 

will catch up properly next time

cat xx


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,

just a quickie to let you know I'm finally a mummy! baby Eliza was born on 26th august, the happiest day of my life. x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Neptune, wonderful news!  I'm so happy for you!  Hope you're feeling well and the birth went well (as well as can be).  Congrats!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

aaaaaaw neptune...congratulations on your bump finally arriving!!  Love the name..
xxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

neptune

wonderful news   

congrats on the birth of little Eliza 

ritz


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Congrats to neptune, Eliza is a lovely name.

Hope the birth went ok.  What weight was she?  Keep us updated...xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

just to let you all know that my former stoma nurse and bestest buddy Rhian lost her battle with cancer on Friday 

the ovarian cancer she was diagnosed with in May 2007 spread to her liver several months ago - and since July has been in and out of hospital.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97830.msg2441315#msg2441315

i feel completely devastated 

ironically i contacted my stoma nurse who handed me over to Rhian to tell her the news and she was diagnosed with cancer last week - and has surgery tomorrow  her prognosis is good but what is up with the universe? 

ritzi


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Oh ritzi, I am so sorry for your loss.  Life is just so unfair and it often seems like awful things happen to the good people.  Words cannot express my sympathies to you and her family.  Sending you big hugs.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

aaaw hunni, it breaks my heart to hear this.
My thoughts are with you and her family.
xxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

we were on the 3rd page   where is everyone?

thanks for your kind words re Rhian........the funeral was hard, but beautiful too. i miss her  
my other stoma nurse recovered well from her breast op last week - needs 5 weeks of radiotherapy, 5 years of tamoxifen then she'll be fine. it was caught very early  

saw the wound team today who decided that something needs doing with my bottie   - so flamazine for 4 weeks then back for biopsy. we're back to the familiar ?crohns status again   its been 10 months though and doing my head in  

how is everyone? babies, tx, surrogates and weddings?   to you all

ritzi.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Unfortunatly the IVF route is all  over for me   My fertility doctor is refusing to do it due to my cysts grown back after the aspiration...he said it would be dangerous for me to take the fertility drugs as they could cause alot of harm...etc..

The only option DH and i have on conceiving now is to use a donor egg...   we are devestated at this but we have been put on the waiting list, which could take 1-2 years..depending...

Fingers crossed my crohns doesn't kick off before this... touch wood!!

He also advised that my best option is to eventually have a full hysterectamy as this is the only way of easing up the endomitriosis...he said they would consult my surgeon and said it will probably be done at the same time as having mi 'barbie butt' formed!!  JOY!!  This way it saves  into cutting into me time and time again...  Fingers crossed i will have my own wee one before then   (have to have the bum  op max 3 years anyhoo due to bowel cancer being in the family)

xxxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi all,

ritzi, thanks for starting this thread up again.  It had gone quiet.  Hope you're doing ok. Cannot imagine how difficult it was to attend your friend's funeral. She must have been such a wonderful person to be so special to you and she'll always be in your heart.  Glad to hear your other stoma nurse is recovering well.  Poor you with the ongoing wound.  Good that the doctors finally realized that they need to treat it.  Keep us posted. Any news on your adoption?

gemmy, so sorry that ivf is too dangerous for your health.  I'll pray that one way or another, you will be a mommy real soon.

EJ, how are you doing?  How's the wedding planning going? 

neptune, hope you, Eliza and dh are doing great.

cat, happy birthday to your little girl!    Just saw your ticker and see the actual day is today!  Can't believe it's been a year already.  What are your plans to celebrate?

As for us, we're in our ivf cycle.  I'm currently getting injections to control ovulation and have my baseline scan next Friday on the 17th.  Expected EC is Oct 31st.  Am excited but also very nervous as I so want this to work this time.  Hope my stomach behaves this time.  Last ivf last July, I was getting a lot of cramping.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie from me, we've been having major computer problems here and have been offline for about 8weeks (and i don't know my password to log on elsewhere as i'm permanently logged in to here on our home computer!)!  Dont ask!!

Just to say i'm still here and fine, will pop in sometime this week to catch up and update and see how everyone ir 'properly' rather than just scanninging messages quickly.

Love to you all...xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi EJ.  Hope you can get your computer sorted out soon.


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

HI everyone,

Thanks for all your good wishes. Eliza weighed 7lbs 6.5 oz at birth and now weighs 11lbs 9oz. I ended up having a section on the day she was due. We are loving every minute- I still think I must be dreaming! 
Ready - good luck for EC on th 31st, I hope all goes well for you.
Gemmy - sorry to hear your problems. We had donor eggs from my niece, there is still light at the end of the tunnel. 
Ritzi - So sorry to hear about your dear friend. I hope your other friends treatment goes well, it is hard to believe it has happened to two of your friends isn't it.
EJ - hope you soon get "fixed". 
Eliza likes to be held a lot so we are more or less following the continuum concept. I wear her in a sling most of the time, so getting on here is difficult as she also likes the movement and knows when I sit down! Anyway good luck everyone. x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

neptune, wonderful to hear from you.  Sounds like Eliza is doing fantastic.  My son was the same way...he'd be sleeping and happy in my arms and the second I tried to put him down he'd complain.  Kind of nice though isn't it?  Sounds like you're doing wonderful as a mommy.  Am very happy for you.


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks ready. How did EC go? x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi neptune.  EC went ok.  Dr got 7 eggs.  He could have gone for more on the left side but he stopped after 2 as it was a hard side (pouch + lots of endo) and since he's familiar with the surgeries I had he didn't want to take any chances.  As of this morning, we have 3 embryos and my clinic only takes them to blast.  So just pray that we still have by Tuesday.
Hope you and your little one are doing well.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Just a quick message to see how Ready's eggies are getting on?  Keep us posted.

Apologies for my lack of presence round these parts lately, i just never seem to have the time for anythign these days...god know what i'll be like IF we ever do have a baby!!


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ., thanks for checking in.  On Tuesday we had 2 blasts implanted.  Couldn't believe it as on Saturday I thought that we wouldn't make it to ET.  Now I'm in the dreaded 2ww. How are you doing?


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

ready - i'm just checking in too as i thought you might be going for it around now         to you hun

hi to everyone else  

so busy at the mo - uni, work, life, and waiting for our babies   will pop on when i have some more time as i'm tired at mo and in bed with laptop  

ritz


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

ritzi, so sweet of you to check up on me.  Thanks for the positive vibes. How are you feeling these days?  Did you have your surgery yet?  I do hope you're doing better.  And hope the adoption comes through real soon for you!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

ready - 4 days              

awful day with migrane   so just a quickie

no more surgery for me as yet -almost 12 months now with open wound......seeing wound consultant tuesday and hoping they will make a plan   my ass is killing me  . last time they said to use flamazine cream for 4 weeks then have a wound biopsy   
plastics say surgery may go wrong as i have no blood supply to the perineum  
my surgeon says he doesn't know what to do   
nurses say to just carry on with daily dressings  

but i'm okay   

hi to everyone else - hoping you are all okay just busy  

ritzi


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

ritzi hun, I really feel for you.  Must be so awful to have had this open wound for a year now and they cant operate to fix it.  Hope you get some good news and hope on Tuesday. I'll be thinking of you.  That's my test day so may it be a good day for both of us.  Thanks for the positive vibes.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready, how are you hunny?  Sorry I seem to have been a bit crap round these parts lately, everything seems to be transpiring against me!!

Only 2 days til test - have you get encouraging symptoms?  Have you tested early at all for an inkling?  Sending you lotsa positive hugs and vibes - keep us posted!

Ritzi - glad to see you around, hope all is ok?  Shocking that your wound is still open, i really feel for you when yu are told conflicting things by conflicting 'specialists'!!

Hugs to everyone else....xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

ready  - so..........oh i can see your signature   WELL DONE!  

specialist was crap   said oh the cream seems to work ok - go back onto it for 10 days then i'll see you in 3 weeks   (first date back in clinic).......i just want a normal bum!

EJ nice to see you logging on hun   

hi to everyone else - where are you all?  

ritz


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi,

Realized I never updated thigns here.  By utter shock and disbelief we got a   on Tuesday.  Really didn't think it was going to happen.  One thing that always worrried me....sorry if TMI...is I was worried that by going to the washroom so often with my jpouch would prevent our blasts from sticking, but obviously it didnt' affect anything.  Waiting for our scan now to see how many took.

EJ, how are you doing hun?

ritzi, so sorry the specialist was useless.  I really feel for you.


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies  

Ready - just wanted to say congrates the 18th is my birthday so yehaa for you  

Ritzi - Sorry to hear about Rhian     hope you are coping 

Just came on to check on you all as I dont get on much as we are not doing any TX but always nice to catch up with the latest.

All the best Shaz xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

shaz, thanks.  TUes was a great day for both of us then.  Happy birthday!  Hope you're doing well.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG well done Ready - i'm SO chuffed for you, that is fantastic news!

Let us know what the scan shows (how many!) and keep us posted with every little thing along the way.

Hugs to Ritzi, I feel for you keep being passed between cream and consultant!  Keep your spirits up.  Any news/updates on the adoption procedure?

Apologies to everyone that I don't get on here much these days, i don't know where my time goes to...before I know it a week has passed...xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ, thanks hun.  How are things going wtih you?


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready - how many were there in there?  Is everything ok?

I'm fine at the moment, just don't seem to get a minute to myself so getting on here is difficult.  Just a bit over 12M til our wedding and then the next IVF will be after that.

Lotsa love...xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ. lots of things to look forwrad to in the future.  Husband and baby.  Very exciting.

We had our scan today (thaks for remembering and checking up!) and we saw our baby and heartbeat.  Was so amazing and had both dh and I in tears.  Very emotional and so unbelievalbe that after 4 BFNs it finally worked.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah ready - i was looking out for your scan news

so so pleased for you  

i'm ok - things are crazy at the mo for me but hoping i can log on soon with some good news  

ritz


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

ritzi, hope you're feeling ok hun.  I do think of you, with all that you've been through.  Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready thats fab news, that all is looking good and today your are 8/40!!  yay!  Please keep us posted, I often log in to check on how you are doing, even if I don't post!

We do have lots to look forward to in the next year or so.  G has also just had a new job, much better money (yay!), company car and private health insurance for us both so thats all good.

Ritzi - that sounds promising that you may have some good news for us soon, I have my fingers tightly crossed that all is goin well with your adoption.

Love n hugs to everyone else....xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ, congrats to your dh-to-be on his new job.  Less stress and sounds like lots of nice bonuses.  Please keep us posted on how things are goign wtih you.  Good things will happen and to look forward to!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi Girlies

sorry i haven't been in touch....been manic this last while with being on holiday, sister having a breakdown etc... haven't had time to think about myself...

Anyhoo....  As some of you know i have a stoma and don't use my bottom...  i've been passing a fair amount out of my botty (TMI, sorry)..for the last few days since i got my period...  does anyone know what this could be  I normally have mu-poo (i think looks like a white bogie) but never blood....

Gemz xxx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Gem,

I have been passing blood lately and my gynae said as it's normally period associated (or at a certain point in cycle) it is related to my endometriosis as it can cause bleeding in other places (apart from the uterus etc).

I would definitely mention it to lots of medics though as my bleeding does concern me and I want everyone aware of it who deals with my care, worries me massively that my retained anus/piece of rectum may one day turn cnacerous or something as it has been 'in situ' for 10Y now.  But hey, if they don't see it as a problem then all I can do is believe them.  I did have an M/R/MRI scan 12mths ago which visualised the anus/rectum bit which 'appeared normal' so by mentioning it everyone involved with your care is aware.

Love n hugs to all, quick flying visit from me....xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ooh Ritzi, just noticed your ticker saying you've been matched to 2 little boys, such F-A-B news!  Not long to wait now until you meet up!!


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

ritzi, oh my gosh..that's fantastic news!!!!  Bet you can't wait to meet them.  I'm so excited for you.  Please keep us posted.

Wishing everyone else a happy and healthy new year..and may all your dreams come true in 2009.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hello..............

yes i have been matched   2 little boys aged 1 and 3. We meet them on Tuesday!   

  so excited!

re rectums - my rectum bled for months and months after i had the stoma so i had it removed and just the anus remained. then i had a J-pouch which failed - and i had it out after 18 months. now i have a big scar on my bottie as i had an AP resection - and after 12 months the resection wound has almost healed  

hope all is well with you all  ritz


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

ritzi, whoohoo, am so excited for you!  That's fantastic news.        What happens after your meeting?  Can you take them home soon?  Good news too that your wound has almost healed.  You've certainly been through it all.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hello all

jayb - your inbox is full hun - i tried to PM you........ 

r4f - thanks hun. we meet them on 6th january and spend about 2 weeks visiting them, their move in date is 19th january  

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone - wishing health and happiness in 2009

ritz


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

ritzi, ah, that's just wonderful hun!  Bet you can't wait.  What a perfect way to start the year!  Post when you can and tell us all about your new boys.  I truly am so excited for you.

Happy new year everyone.  All the best for 2009.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Oooh, Ritzi that is SUCH fab news!  Tell tell tell!  I want to know more!  Obviously you are limited what you can say on a public forum but i've always followed your story closely and you really inspre me!  Your 2 little boys are lucky to have such a wonderful mummy (and Daddy too, better not forget about him!!)!

Ready - you are fast approaching 12weeks now, do you get another scan then?  Same as here in the UK?  Keep us posted if you do.  Will you have baby sexed or wait for a surprise?

Love n hugs to everyone else, hope all our 'old regulars' are still reading?  Be nice to know where you are all up to!

xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi EJ.  How are you?  Yep...will be 12 weeks on Thursday.  We actually have our 12 week scan booked for next Wed, the 7th.  Here in Canada, it's the nuchal and dating scan.  Am really nervous and yet also excited to see him/her again.  And yep...we'll find out the sex at the 20 week scan.  Luckily dh and I are in agreement with that as neither of us can wait.  Hope all is well with you.

ritzi, am thinking of you.  Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## nicolaf22 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello,

Im Nicola,  just about to start ivf.
I have to say that you girlies have put my mind at rest..... 

I know that my diabetes shouldn't cause me a big problem with the ivf, but i thought that my Colitus may well be a stumbling block.

Both me and my husband have colitus and wondered wether the drugs we take will effect the normal run of ivf.

Has anyone ever been told that its harder? and more difficult to go through ivf with colitus? or Chrones?

I think i'm trying to eliminate all my worries before the tricky bits start!!


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready - we do Nuchals where I work so wishing you all the best for that!  Are you having the combined test with the blood sample?  I will have my fingers crossed that you get the best odds in the whole world!

Nicola - welcome to the board!  I found all the IVF drugs did not affect my Crohns at all, even though I thought they might do.  I am under regular review of my gastro consultant and he was fantastic, I could just call on him whenever I needed to ask him anything.  Which Meds do you tak for your colitis?  I take Azathioprine, Vit B12, prednisolone and codeine phosphate for my Crohns and was told none of them would affect IVF.

Have you had any fertility test done so far?

Sorry for all the questions, i'm just nosey!  I'm sure lots of other girls will be along later to offer their stories.  Feel free to ask any questions, we'd all love to help!

xx


----------



## nicolaf22 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hellooooo,

Im on Mesalamine for the colitus,  was on steroids for a year and a half but luckily now it seems to be holding its own.  So they took me off it.... altho they could have decided id been on it long enough, before my hair fell out.  never mind, i did my spell with the short pixie cut and am aiming for long flowing locks by the year 3000!!!!! LOL  

This will be my first stab at the ivf, altho i do have a son of 5 half (God, please dont anyone be angry!!)

We are not really sure how we got him, as when i fell pregnant i had one deformed tube and one severly blocked and infected one,  after he was born and they looked into the pain i was having from my tubes....   well lets just say if they hadn't seen me pregnant they wouldn't have believed he was mine.

Anyway they took my tubes out (both of them) .... so no more little miracles!!!!  Gonna have to do this the hard way!!

However, i was diabetic when i had ds but my colitus started shortly after, so i hope thats not going to make things harder.  We had about 5 ambulances out for me during the 9 mnths last time!!!!


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

nikki - thats great that you already have a son - gives hope to the rest of us that are trying to conceive naturally before our next IVF attempt.

Will your IVF be funded by the NHS or will you have to pay for it privately as you already have a son?

It's good that your colitis is stable, definitely a good starting point and hopefully it should stay that way alonmg this very difficult fertility journey.

Luv n hugs...xx


----------



## nicolaf22 (Dec 30, 2008)

No, unfortunately i have to pay for it. Would have qualified for a free go on the nhs due to medical conditions and tubes being removed... but your right... my son means that im not eligable.

Unfair i know, as i have already had one miracle.... but am really hoping for a second!!! I've promised DH that if this works, i swear to god that i will be happy and that 2 will be enough!!!!

Just goes to show.....  ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi all,

EJ, not sure we they'll be doing blood work as well at our nuchal/12 week scan.  WIll let you know.  We do have our first appointment with our dr a week later so guess they could do blood work then.  

nicola, welcome.  Can't answer about the colitis meds as I had colitis as a teen but now have a JPouch so am only on meds once in awhile for pouchitis.  I do know though that some ladies are put on prednisone while doing tx for immune issues.  Wanted to wish you all the best with your ivf.  I just went though it and am now 11 weeks pregnant.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ritzi - best of luck for your 'big day' tomorrow!  Hope all goes well and can't imagine how nervous you must be!  Let us know and keep us posted!

Ready - best of luck with your nuchal, i'm sure all will be fine but I will have my fingers tightly crossed for you!

xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ritzi - how was your special day?  Hope all went well....tell, tell, tell!!


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Ritzi, also anxious to hear about your little boys.  Bet you were so emotional.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG we are a mummy and daddy!

went to scoops house first - he came and opened the doors on his tip-toes and i burst into tears    
spent a couple of hours playing before his nap with the fc saying where's mamma? where's dadda? and him pointing at us!

went to dizzy's house - he opened the door with a hello mummy you come for party - hello daddy   big kisses and cuddles. fc ushered us to kitchen and dizzy had laid the table (plastic tea set   ) and we had party food lunch and dizzy poured us all a hot chocolate each from his plastic teapot  

it was so wonderful   can't wait to see what tomorrow brings  

Thanks for asking - the most difficult thing so far has been trying to empty my bag in foster carers house and not worrying about the smell   

ritz

r4f - how did the scan go?


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

ritzi, I have tears (of joy) reading your post.  How emotional it must have been for you and dh...and hearing the boys call you and dh mamma and dadda.  Just amazing!  Must have been the best feeling after all this time.  I'm just so happy for you...you certainly deserve it and I know you'll be an incredible mom.

Scan went well thanks.  Actually, it was amazing as we could see so much detail of his/her facial features.  And he/she had his hands together and up...and saw the heart beating away.  Was so nervous as I feel so normal (aside from my tummy) that it was very reassuring seeing our bubs.  Poor guy/girl though as the techinician really pushed on my tummy to make the baby move so he could take the required measurements.  I've been so careful all this time not to move too fast so he/she must have gotten quite the shock.  Only thing though is we have to wait until next Wed to get the results.  They changed it from last time with my son where we saw someone right afterwards to discuss it.  So a week of worry.  Only complaint from today is that I was there forever as I had to wait 1hr 40min just to get blood taken (which took a total of 5 mintues once they called my name).


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ritzi - sounds like all went well?  When do you get to take your little boys home?  Know what you mean about the smell from the bag, i'm being investigated for C Difficile at the moment and the smell is about a million times worse!

Ready - glad your scan went well and you got to see so much.  I am really pleased for you.  Is it tomorrow you get the Nuchal results?  That seems like an awful long time to wait.  The Nuchal over here is only offered privately but we always give our patients their results immediately - waiting is torture!

Luv n hugs to everyone else....xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ_wales, yeah, we see our dr tomorrow and she'll give us the nuchal scan results.  It's been a worrisome week.  I'm with you...waiting is torutre..seems to be a common theme with tx and pregnancy!  How are you doing?  How are the wedding plans coming along?


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready - how was the Nuchal?  I've been thinking of you today.  I am off work sick so you have been in my thoughts all day.

xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ, poor you for feeling like crap today.  I do hope it's short lived and you're back on your feet soon.  Thanks so much for asking about our appointment.  We got the results and all is well (whoo...big sigh of relief).  Risk of down's is low and baby is measuring very close to ivf dates.  So now we return monthly for the next few months and then more often.  Am on the countdown for the 20 week scan which is end of Feb.  How are you doing?  (I mean, aside from being sick).  Hope all is well.

ritzi, how are things with you and your little guys?


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready - glad the Nuchal was good, i'm really pleased for you hunny!  Can't believe your 20/40 scan is end of Feb - where has/does the time go to?  SOOOOOO pleased for you though chick!

Ritzi - is it tomorrow your little boys come home for good?  Bet you can't wait?

Has anybody heard from jayb lately?  Just wondering how her surrogacy plans are coming along as i'm sure that is where she was up to last time she posted?

I am feeling much better today, it has been decided that I have pleurisy and it has been going on for a month as nobody wanted to take the responsibility of giving me Diclofenac (Voltarol) as it is likely to flare up my crohns!!  I'm on it now and the pleurisy is slowly easing - thank god.

Love n hugs to everyone else.


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hello all

Dizzy and Scoop came home this morning   they are now asleep in their beds while i get some FF time and daddy does the dishes   

i'm knackered beyond belief after almost 2000 miles in the last 2 weeks, a review meeting this morning where dizzy's FC burst into tears - and a goodbye to Scoops FCs Birth children last night when i dropped him off  

EJ sorry to hear of the pleurisy hun  

r4f - great news on the scan  

a very tired very happy new mummy, ritz


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ritzi - thats F-A-B news hun!  I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO over the moon for you!  Hope Mummy and Daddy are coping well so far?  I bet it won't all be plain sailing but something tells me after all that you've coped with so far it will work out fine.

Are you adding some middle names for the boys?  Are you having a 'naming ceremony'??  Oooh, so exciting and so much to look forward to.

xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ, to me Feb 23rd feels like forever to wait, but can't wait. So sorry that you're suffering from pleurisy.  It amazes me how many issues can occur which are related to the crohns or colitis.  Am glad that the meds are helping.  Sounds like you've been really suffering.

ritzi, ahhhh, how wonderful that your boys are with you and dh now!  I'm just so happy for you.  Can imagine you're really tired with everything, but all worth it.  Congrats!


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey Girls, whats news?

I'm still off sick, they now don't know whats wrong with me at all!  Have really had enough by today.

Hope all is better for Ritzi and Ready?

hugs...xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ, so sorry to hear that you're still not well.  It's so frustrating and scary too when they can't pin point the cause.  Hope you feel better real soon as i knw how awful it is when you're not well.  Hugs.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

What do you think of your clinic?​
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174973.msg2798346;topicseen#msg2798346


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi,

How is everyone?  Hope all is going well.  How are things with Ritzi and Ready?

Not good with me, after 7 weeks of illness it seems my diagnosis is only days way....likely cancer, we've already been told to expect the worst!!  I can't believe it.  Not sure where the primary is at the moment, maybe my liver?

Will keep popping on to see how all my 'girls' are but Tx is even further away for us now.  Will probably also be cancelling the wedding as I don't think i'll have the energy or enthusiasm.

Hugs to you all...xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

EJ 

            

omg darling you must be scared, angry, hopeless etc     

will be sending you   and   please keep us informed as we'll be thinking of you  

ritz


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Oh EJ, I am so sorry to hear your news.  Cannot imagine how upset and scared you are.  Am thinking of you in this difficult time.      Please know that we're always here if you need to talk (you can PM me anytime).  Will be thinking of you.


----------



## neptune (Nov 1, 2007)

Finally found some time to have a look how everyone is doing. Such a lot has happened to you all since last time. Many congratulations to Ready and Ritz what fantastic news for you both. So sorry to hear of your bad news EJ, what an awful time you are having, sending my thoughts and wishes for you.
We are doing fine. Eliza is nearly 6 months old now and keeping us entertained with new tricks daily. She has two teeth and I am getting ready to wean her in a couple of weeks. 
Good luck to everyone. x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

EJ just sending you           

how are you? 

hello to everyone else  

ritz


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I'm not too bad, don't really feel any different in myself to be honest!  They are struggling to decide what cancer I have.  The Biopsies say melanoma (skin cancer) but all my symptoms fit with a cancer called Lymphoma (which is linked to Crohns and Azathioprine as I have since learnt!!).

Will keep you all posted though!

Ritzi - how are your 2 beautiful boys getting along?

Ready - hows the pregnancy coming along?  bet the weeks are flying by now.

Neptune - you sound like you are enjoying life and your little girl, i'm really thrilled for you, cherish her!

Does anyone hear off jayb?  I often wonder how she is getting along.

Love n hugs...xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

JAYB PM'd me - your inbox is full hun please empty it!   i wrote a long PM and it wouldn't send   
she is okay but has been taking a little break  

EJ   do you know when you will hear what cancer it is? and what the plan is for treatment. i didn't know about the azathioprine either - and i've been on it!   bl00dy doctors never tell you anything!  

sending you all the   and   i can muster

we are okay - been ill with a tummy bug - my household is now fine but it has knocked me for six really. still feeling weak and sicky even though i am symptom free   trying to eat little and often but can't face much so back on the ensure plus drinks - YUM  

neptune - gosh where did the time go? so fast! glad to hear you are both doing well  

ready - your pg is going fast too? are you going to find out the sex or wait for the surprise?

thinking of you all, ritz 

PS do you know you can get a water rate reduction with a bag or UC/Crohns? does anyone do it?
i have always been on a meter so no savings to be made but with the LO's in the house it might work out cheaper - any ideas anyone or is this a Wales thing?


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ, thinking of you hun.  Hope they get some answers real soon so they can determine the course of treatment.  Please keep us updated on how you're doing.

ritzi, so sorry for your bug.  Not fun.  Hope you get your energy back real soon.  Ensure plus..reminds me of the good old ulcerative colitis days (I have a JPouch now).  Feel better. So how are your little boys doing?


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey Girls,

Apologies for my lack of absence again, we were having a new beathroom fitted so moved out of home for 10 days to let them get on with it!

My diagnsosis is Malignant Melanoma, I am having 6mths of dacarbazine chemo which started last week and doesn't seem too bad so far (the worst side effect for me is that Coca Cola tastes nasty - how will I cope without my beloved Coca Cola??!  ).
They don't think it has spread to any major organs but i'm not sure how much is being kept from me to be honest, i did ask if he was definitely telling the truth re: spread and he said yes but he doesn't know i've seen some of my own scan results!!!

Thanks to you all for asking for me and keeping me in your thoughts, it means a lot!  Will be popping on here regularely to keep up with the lastest news!

Ritzi - the deductions you can get on water bills are not worth the trouble from what we have been able to find out - they certainly weren't when I was working (that may have changed now I'm on SSP only?!).  It may be worth giving them a ring - just don't expect too much of a response!!  Hope you are feeling better after your bug and the boys are doing well?

Glad jayB is doing ok, hope she still pops on to keep in touch with us as I often wonder!

Ready - the weeks and months are flying by, are you getting everything ready for your little arrival?  Oooh, how exciting.

Love n hugs to you all...xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ, I've been thinking of you, wondering how you've been getting on.  Must be very scary for you..and especially since you feel like they're not telling you everything.  just know that you're in good hands being looked after and you're fighting this.  Sending lots of prayers your way.

I've actaully been in the hospital for the past few days due to bleeding from placenta previa.  Bleeding is to be expected, but its early to have my first bleed.  Need to figure out waht to do with work...to start short term leave or to try and work for a bit.  Am going home today and will for sure take this week off.

ritzi, how are things with your little one?

How is everyone else?


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

EJ         

sorry about the coke though - dr's just don't realise the things that make us girls happy  

will keep you in my   and   for your treatment to fly by  

thanks for the water info - will monitor how much we're geting through with the boys   

EJ -       for you too. keep you and the babe safe and sound for now. did you have this with ds too?  

i'm ok. the boys exhaust me and my health seems to be declining - but dh is great and it's worth it  
dizzy is now potty trained   and is dry at nights too - he got it in 2 weeks clever kid  
scoop is just the cutest thing - even at 5am the mama calls are lovely (but don't tell him i said that   )

hi to everyone else.......

ritz


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Girls, how are we all?

Ritzi - Congratulations on the potty training and dry night - bet that feels (and IS!) a massive achievment?  Especially in 2 weeks, well done you and Dizzy!  Hugs to Scoop also with his 'Mama' calls, can't imagine how many years you have waited to hear them, what a shame you can't bottle it?!

Ready - How are things with you?  Are you home again now?  Hope all is ticking along as nicely as it can be - keep us posted!

Big hi to everyone else also - hope you are all doing well and keeping yourselves busy?

I'm not too bad, severely troubled by leg pain which seems to be getting worse every day and nobody is doing much.  iIm expecting the Macmillan Nurse and the GP today so there will be lots of tears and tantrums as I feel very upset about it and am virtually unable to leave the house as I can hardly weight-bear on either leg!  We don't have a downstairs loo either so that is not good news as I'm literally dragging myself around the house.  Apart from that I don't actually feel too bad - but my taste buds still haven't returned so the Coca Cola is still no better tasting!!  

Love n hugs to everyone....xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ, oh hun, must be so frustrating and upsetting for you not being able to leave the house.  I'm mostly housebound too due to the pregnancy complications and it's so hard (but in my case, I have gone out a few times and just have to be really careful).  For you though, you're in such pain even at home.  Wish there was something I could do to help your leg.  Hope the pain eases.  Thinking of you.

ritzi, sounds like the boys are doing fantastic. Let me know you have any night time potty training tips. My ds is trainded in the day, but we still put a diaper on him at night and it's pretty full in the mornings. I'm so sorry to hear that you're not doing well.  Any imporovement at all on your sore?  As for my issue, I did not have this with my ds.  I have had issues since though with my lining (with the common inflammation of course...which seems to show up in all areas since the colitis) and thus, I believe that implanting at the cervix is one of the few spots the embryo could find.


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi there, 

Just come across this thread.

I have been diagnosed Crohn's for 6 1/2yrs now, thankfully under control though no mention of the magic remission word.  I am currently on Aza and Asacol both of which seem to be doing there job well. Also get 3 monthly B12 jabs which never seem to last that long.

I started to inject suprecur just over a week ago for ICSI treatment, I have my baseline scan a week today. Getting more and more nervous about egg collection as my last experience with sedation wasn't too great, had a rather horrid colonoscopy before christmas and remember everything.

Hope you are all well


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi Josiejo,

Sorry you've been suffering from Chron's, but glad to hear that it seems to be under control.  It's not easy is it?  (For me, I had colitis as a teenager but have since had my colon removed and have a jpouch).  All the best with your ivf cycle.  Let you clinic know of your past experience with sedation so they can ensure you're given enough at EC time.  Good luck.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Girls

sorry i haven't updated in a very long time in this thread xx

Had my first proper appointment with the Egg Donating lady at the clinic last week along with DH ...
The lady was lovely and explained everything about using an egg donor etc...
We are on the list but DH is now getting cold feet about it all now...which i do understand completely... The whole thing is freaking him out.. Dont get me wrong Kyle is a wonderful husband and we love each other to bits but with me being so unwell with crohns and endomitriosis he doesnt want us to go through any more heartache and he's terrified he will loose me (i.e. if the pregnancy is too much fro my body to take)... He doesn't want to go through what we went through when i had my bowel op 3 years ago and almost killed me...

He does want children but wonders if its all worth it when it comes to my health... I'm beginning to agree with him to be honest...

I just don't know what to think anymore... I'm was really sick last week with a blocked bowel and a hernia which under my stoma which was causing horrendous pain... it never ruddy ends!!  Have the doctor tonite again and they gonna discuss what to do regarding the hernia!!  joy!!

I'm feelin so bitter and angry about everything... I know i will get through this as i always do but i wish someone would give me a fecking break...

Sorry for the moan...

xxx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi ladies
I am mary have been on this site for 5 years and am mum to one ds Anthony we live in dubai and 
I have just been diagnosed with Crohns this past month am totally devastated, I had ectopic prg and tube removed in ffeb then had GERD two days after endoscopy ended up with severe tummy pain anyhow hospitalised and with Crohn's and sent home so we went back to London for 2nd opinion anyhow uk cons agreed 'mild crohn's' I have stopped smoking (alan carr easyway) and told not to eat any fatty foods or spicy foods.....and am taking Pentasa 4000mg a day. this has knocked me for 6 I can't seem to get my head around it all...5 ivf s one miscarriage one ectopic treated twice first time metrodatex injection to disolve prg and obviouslynot worked...I am a total mess....anyhow i have just had a little bit of pitta bread and chips and feel as sick as a dog.....how do I stop feeling sick..I had no diareah only bit of constipation.....that seems to have resolved itself...please if anybody has a meal plan that they can email me I would appreciate it as I don''t know what to eat...I am so glad I found (actually popsi directed me) to you guys and look forward to sharing some of the journey of life

hugs
Mary


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi Hon

Am so sorry to hear you have been dx with crohns...  i have crohns too (oesophugus, stomach, duodenum, small bowel and colon (which was removed))...
Anyhoo, no one can really advise you what to eat etc as we are all different in what we eat...
The basic rule when flaring is to stick to a low residue diet.. which consists of chicken, mashed potato, white rice  (google it chick)..  It really is trial and error hunni to find what is best for you..

Please feel free to PM me if you want to know anymore information.

Gemz xxx

ps... i'm over your neck of the worrds around 3 times a year visiting family.... i just got back last week after a 3 week holiday!!


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Gem, I feel so ill today anything I eat is coming back up..  don't know how to make my tummy better....any ideas? just going to drink water....


anyhow DH and I are about to have the discussion about moving back to the UK I think I am ready...especially since I feel like this....anyhow hope you ladies are okay and if you know of anything I can take to settle my tummy I would appreciate it..

cheers
Mary


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi

I take 2 different anti-sickness meds for mi nausea...  

I understand you wanting to move back to the UK is you are feelin pants hunni...  I was considering moving to Abu Dhabi a year or so ago to be closer to my family but i couldn't find a good enough gastro consultant to look after me there and i would be terrified of not getting the correct treatment when there..

Did your consultant recommend Steroids to bring your flare under control?  They are horrible tablets to have to take but most of the time they bring a flare under control.

xx


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks gem,
but the consultant just gave me ciprobay and liquid diet and then told me that I had crohn's and sent me home. the cons in London said to eat healthy and stop smoking but to be honest Ihave done a packet of ciggies today i am so stressed, not sure weather to go back to uk or not i am not too confident with the gastroenterologists that I have here so much so I am going to see a new guy next week....

anyhow I feel a bit better today I just had bannaa and some ensure...I will have a bacon (foreman grilled) and advocado sandwich for snack and have diinner tonight...I really am having problems with food I don't know what I should be eaten at all...

anyhow
hopefully I will start feeling human again sometime in the near future...

take care
Mary


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

how is everyone?

we were way off the page    

EJ thinking of you lots lovely   how are things? 

ritz


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

just checking in...........

EJ - how are you?    

Ready i noticed elsewhere you had your LO   

CONGRATS! 

ritz


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi Girlies
So sorry i haven't posted he in such a long time!!

Been a rollercoaster these last few months...

Anyhoo..i have an Egg Donor!!  Woohoo... i start my injections on the 21st October, hoping for egg transfer on the 23rd November!!

Question for those who may have a stoma?  How did you cope being pregnant??  Did your crohns kick off again if you were previously  in remission?  Did your stoma cope ok etc??

I have so many questions...

Thankx xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Sorry for gatecrashing  Been reading and wanted to congratulations Gemmygems


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

congrats gemmy!!!

      for you

ritz


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi Girls

I've strarted my injections...3 weeks ago now... ready for egg transfer on the 23rd....eeeek!!  Verty nervous... trying not to think about it too much and if it works how much the actual pregnancy will affect my body...

xxxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Good luck gemmy.


----------



## IVFPetitAnge (May 21, 2012)

Sad to see no one chats on the Crohn's Colitis ivf thread anymore. Bumping to encourage some more

I have a jpouch and am 6 weeks pregnant on Sunday x


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

IVFPetitAnge - how random I follow you on Instagram! Was just searching for a Chrons/Colitis thread on here as having a horrible time with my JPouch at the moment!


----------



## IVFPetitAnge (May 21, 2012)

So sorry to hear that! which account do you follow? I have two...


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

I didn't think you'd still be active on here!  

I follow your ivfpetitange one, your stories make me chuckle!


----------



## IVFPetitAnge (May 21, 2012)

haha aww! I have a second one which is my main one and I post more about crohns and colitis there as I founded #IBDSuperHeroes. It is in my bio on my instagram xx


----------

